# Dubai in the news - Again



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What is it that the British gutter press (I only read it for the football guv, honest!) have against this place?

Hypocrisy of Dubai vice dens exposed after Brit sex couple are caged | News Of The World

And have you seen the prices? Dear me - should have gone to Jockeys (allegedly).


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Funny! Does the News of the World claiming a place as global defender of sexual morality not count as British hypocrisy?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The News of the World is just scum. I bet the story only came about so their journos could justify their expenses claims...


-


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The hypocrisy of the NOTW:

I've made £300k as a hooker | Paige Ashley is a £20,000 a time call girl | News Of The World

They don't have too much of a problem with that. I wonder why....

Also, if the manager of a hotel is unaware what's going on, how are the police supposed to know?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well judging by the couple of munters they picked up the choice wasn`t that great!! LOL


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I bet the story only came about as a result of their financial journalists getting caught out whilst being here to cover the economic situation


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I bet the story only came about as a result of their financial journalists getting caught out whilst being here to cover the economic situation


Precisely what I was aiming at with my comment about expense claims, but I guess that was too subtle...

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I bet the story only came about as a result of their financial journalists getting caught out whilst being here to cover the economic situation


What economic crisis? We don't have one any more dontcha know.

Incidentally did you see the news that Barclays has successfully taken possession of a property in default - and that some 93% of all expat mortgaged properties are in negative equity - so that's a further 20% slump in house prices then!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Precisely what I was aiming at with my comment about expense claims, but I guess that was too subtle...
> 
> -


What do I know.......just a thick construction worker


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> What do I know.......just a thick construction worker




=


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

paper usher with lyrics vs. Goat yelling like a man / Koza urla kao ?ovjek by Ann O'Nymous | YouTube Doubler | Mashup Helper


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

When I think of journalistic integrity I seek the trinity of News of the World , The Sun and The Daily Fail


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mrbig said:


> paper usher with lyrics vs. Goat yelling like a man / Koza urla kao ?ovjek by Ann O'Nymous | YouTube Doubler | Mashup Helper


Nice lyrics eh? Some americans have such a fine grasp of the idiosyncrasies of the English language don't you think?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Nice lyrics eh? Some americans have such a fine grasp of the idiosyncrasies of the English language don't you think?


 
Just the ones my kin brought over.


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

So there is no prostitution in Dubai???


----------



## bxb (Feb 22, 2009)

yep, no hookers here bdb!!!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Precisely what I was aiming at with my comment about expense claims, but I guess that was too subtle...
> 
> -


Hmmmm financial journalists eh???? :tongue1:


----------



## Vmoses (Sep 14, 2009)

NOWT is gutter press. But there is quite a bit of hypocrisy here in Dubai. Not sure why many are defensive about DXB criticism on this issue. As long as they're not making up stuff then it's ok.


----------

